# Outline Gym, Stockport



## Alley (Mar 9, 2008)

Not a fantastically interesting place, but I worked here in the eighties and was curious to see it again. 
If you've been to Stockport you may have seen the building on Mersey Square, next to the Plaza bingo hall. 
Stockport Village was a collection of small independent shops, fronted by the fitness club. The gym comprised of: bodybuilding room; regular gym; aerobics room; sauna; sunbeds; reception and cafe. All the premises have been stripped out. I remember it being a bustling, happy place full of tanned, happy people 
The whole arcade had been secure until someone made easy access very recently. Judging by the metal laid out inside, it's scrap thieves.

*Outline Figure and Fitness - Stockport*


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 10, 2008)

About bloody time, too!! Nice one, Alley, am I the only person who found that poster somewhat erotic...?

TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> ...am I the only person who found that poster somewhat erotic...?



Don't ask me...I'm a hetero female! Now if it had been a bloke...

Unusual explore and great photos. Lots of interesting details.
Cheers Alley.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 10, 2008)

I've walked past here so many times without ever giving it a look, I didn't even know it was closed!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2008)

An excellent selection of photos -loving the whole "famesque" retro look 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> I've walked past here so many times without ever giving it a look, I didn't even know it was closed!



Ah yes, easy to miss a place when it has no boarded-up windows! 

Lb


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 10, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Don't ask me...I'm a hetero female! Now if it had been a bloke...



I meant the one about hygiene!! 

TnM


----------



## no1rich (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeh, thats a good photo of the gymnast lady! Is that a random drawer full of rocks!!!!!


----------



## Alley (Mar 10, 2008)

no1rich said:


> Is that a random drawer full of rocks!!!!!



Thanks for the comments. And, no it's the rocks you pour water on in a sauna.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 10, 2008)

no1rich said:


> Yeh, thats a good photo of the gymnast lady!



She's never a gymnast with those assets! LOL!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 10, 2008)

Good pics Alley, the building its in looks very much like a lot of the buildings in Nottingham, near to the Midland Railway Station. Really liked all the rooms with all the mirrors on them, and also like the sauna pics,

why do they always put pretty women on a pommel horse? Now if it was a hunky man sat on a pommel horse im sure all us women would be very happy lmao.

Cheers Alley,

 Sal

ps, its very rare for female gymnasts to have boobs lol. or lives outside of gymnastics come to think of it lmao


----------



## King Al (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pics, Looks like a pritty cool explore, last one in the steam room is a rotten egg...


----------



## philinmanc (Apr 19, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> About bloody time, too!! Nice one, Alley, am I the only person who found that poster somewhat erotic...?
> 
> TnM



Strangely not.....it must be the hair


----------



## restlessdreams (Apr 22, 2008)

Cool place.. did you do a bit of flash dance in front of those mirrors?  lol


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 22, 2008)

Great stuff. All those bodies pumping iron and now so deathly still.


----------



## stumpy (Nov 21, 2008)

*Outline Gym UK Ltd*

Hi Guys,

I was one of the last two owners of the business and it is sad to see it in such a state.

There was 16000 sq feet of health club operating up until the last day but the Stockport drug users forced the business into liquidation by using the 'cafe' opposite as a gathering of their scum, which in turn reduced membership and visitors to an untenable turnover.

It did have a happy clientel in the main and we left behind 4 floors of gym equipment which was obviously taken out by the liquidators.

There is a few secret hideaways and access to the roof space if you know where to look.

A nice old building but has dodgy electrics in it so if they are still in operation be careful.


----------



## RAF_Firenat999 (Nov 25, 2008)

lol must be the first gym someones actually _wanted _to enter, most don't like to go anywhere near! jogging? in the opposite direction! lol


----------



## MilkNoSugar (Apr 19, 2022)

stumpy said:


> *Outline Gym UK Ltd*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


----------

